# Quick Demo of Open Stage Control OSC Midi Controller



## robgb (Mar 18, 2021)

Using an Android phone. X/Y pad CC control and Articulation Switching.


----------



## Markrs (Mar 18, 2021)

I like the xy for expression and dynamics, might need some pointers on how you created it.


----------

